# Check out the new MartialTalk Magazine!



## Cruentus (Jul 2, 2003)

More specifically, check out my article.

I was asked by Bob Hubbard to do a Modern Arnis Related article for his new publication "MartialTalk Magazine." This is a new E-zine that should be out soon this month. 

I have had the chance to read the preview the 1st issue; and I must say that these articles are of a better quality then what you would find in Black Belt or Inside Kung-Fu. I'm not sure why this is, but I think this might be due to the reason that the articles written are not directly tied in with advertizing $$, and the editor(s) are interested in quality publications, and they have a weeding out process for maintaining that standard. 

But anyways, shamelessly plugging the E-zine is not my sole reason for starting this thread. 

I have a rare and special interview that I want to share with everyone in the modern arnis community. I train with Manong Ted Buot who was the only person deligated to teach at the original Balintawak School in Cebu next to Anciong Bacon. He does the closest thing to Anciong's original style. 

This is a rare read because Manong Ted is very closed doors; he does not advertise himself, and this will be his first interview in print. He would not of agreed to do the interview either, if it was only about himself. 

The article is about Remy Presas, the history of Balintawak, and how it relates to the developement of Modern Arnis. Manong Ted had the pleasure of meeting Remy back in Cebu as one of Remy's peers. It is also very educational to hear through the words of an eskrimador what it was like to be in Cebu in the late 50's and 60's. 

This first issue, which is a free issue, contains my introduction to the interview. My plan is to have part I and II of the interview follow in issue 2 and 3, and a follow-up peice in issue 4 that will touch on the notion that Remy devised his system of fighting to beat the Balintawak players. I will discuss the dynamics of this, for the issue seems to be widely misunderstood. 

I think that all Filipino Martial Artists will find this a wonderful read. 

Click on "Magazine" on the homepage of this forum for details on how to obtain a copy for yourself. The 1st free issue is available today. 

Your Friend in the Arts, 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody have a chance to read this first issue?

Comments? Questions? Concerns?

What'd ya'll think?

:idunno: :boing2:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Part II is in the current issue.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Daddy Paul,

Great interview.  Can hardly wait for the next installment!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 6, 2003)

Someone read it!

It really is a great interview, which had everything to do with the interviewee, not the interviewer! I really think that it is something that all FMArtists should read....especially modern arnis players!

Thanks Dan for the complement!


----------

